# Looking for some precise music



## ninofournier (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello everybody,

First of all, I must guard you : english is not my native language, so pardon me for the mistakes that will occur in the following. Yet I hope this will be comprehensible 
Secondly, it has to be said : you have a very nice forum here ! We can find a lot of nice and precious informations in it !
And actually, that's basically why I thought you could be the one to be able to answer to a question I have been thinking about for a few days.
So here is my problem : I'm actually writing a kind of a movie screenplay, but my role doesn't stop there because I'm also in charge of thinking about the musical atmosphere for the whole movie. I did what I could during the writing, I now that I'm at the very end of it, of course I'm stuck : the movie finishes in a triumphant way, and not only is the end good for my characters, but it also pictures a brilliant future for humanity and society ; in a word, the end is optimistic. And the music has to go with it. But caution ! because this "good-ending" must not be a typical "happy end" : we must feel that the characters have fought for their ideas, and that thanks to work and obstinacy, they have accomplished their thoughts. From that point of view, I need classical music because of course it is totally timeless. So to give you an idea of what I am looking for, the music I have thought about during the writing of the end was Tsjaikovski's Piano Concerto 1 in B Flat minor (



). But the problem is that it is too "patchy" for what I need : some parts are too mysterious and sad (and beginning to cut into Tsjaikovski's music is too disrespectful ! Oh, by the way, I don't know if you saw what Hans Zimmer did with Rossini's Guillaume Tell oppening... a disaster !)
Then I also thought about Offenbach's french cancan music, but really, it's not serious enough...
The music has to start rapidly in its theme, and not be too bombastic (I'm not looking for a Lord of the Rings soundtrack)...

So, I don't know if you will be able to help me finding THE right music, but in all cases, thanks for having read this long message.
And many thanks in advance if someone finds out something really nice.

Best greetings,

nino fournier
https://sites.google.com/site/ninofournier/


----------



## TitanisWalleri (Dec 30, 2012)

Hmmmmm... Maybe you are looking for The Great Gate of Kiev from Pictures at an Exhibition. It immediately begins with the theme and there are a couple of softer interludes that gives it the sentimental feeling you are looking for. The song always makes me think of people arriving at the Gate after a long, hard-won journey.






Maybe you could also try Morceau Symphonique by Guilmant. It is kind of an odd suggestion, but I think maybe the last two or three minutes could be what you are looking for. (I'm kind of biased because I am a trombonist in a local band and orchestra)


----------



## ninofournier (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello Titanis,

Thanks for your reply !
Well, I had thought about Moussorgski's Pictures at an exhibition, but it is also too patchy I think... at least for what I'm looking for.
I didn't know Guilmant's Morceau Symphonique, and actually, there as well, while listening at it, I couldn't see such a piece of music to finish a movie. It is hard to explain (as well when you try to speak about music !) but it is not "big" enough...
Well, i'm still searching then !
Nevertheless, many many thanks for your suggestions !

Best greetings,


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

The 4th movement of Beethoven's 5th symphony? It's basically all C major and loud.
Edit: didn't see the not too bombastic part


----------



## TitanisWalleri (Dec 30, 2012)

Maybe Dvorak's Symphony from the New World Finale. Its kind of a corny way to end a movie, but it is quite a driving song, nonetheless.






Perhaps you could try Allegro non troppo from Shostakovich 5. It is very Communist sounding, so i am not sure it would fit the atmosphere. It has a driving opening followed by an emotional middle. The pace is regained and the final part is breathtaking.






Last suggestion: Have you ever heard Respighi's Church Windows? It would be a fantastic movie ending. It is quite blood pumping. Following a mind-blowing climax, a mellow trumpet and flute solo give it a softer side. The pace is regained with the last note being a gong hit.


----------

